# vancouverites?



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

just curious if anyone is willing to say so, how many of us students are on the west coast--vancouver or even victoria? it seems like there's quite a few canadians, but i'm wondering what the coastal contingent is.midge.


----------



## linnie (Jan 7, 2002)

i have noticed a fair amount of canadians on the boards. i'm from the states but i go to school in canada...east coast though, quebec.lindsay


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

I'm on the West Coast... in California!







Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## star (Dec 7, 2000)

yup that would be me... not many of us here though... mainly east coast Canadians.


----------



## sophiekimmel (May 12, 2002)

Hey! I just found this board and i'm in BC... not on the coast though....


----------



## buttburn (Nov 17, 1999)

Hey I just finished up at Uvic and am still in Victoria cause I love it so much there, although I do go between vancouver and victoria quite a bit, surprisingly, I don't get anxious about the ferries and my bowels, I find it relaxing instead (especially cruising back into Schwartz Bay during the summer when the sun is going down behind the islands and the water is as flat as glass - beautiful, the air smells so heavy with the scent of summer, but I digress). So yeah I'm a west-coaster and I know a ton of other IBSers, who won't go on the message boards b/c it upsets them.


----------



## herman (Jul 6, 2002)

Hello.I just moved to Victoria, BC, for a year.What IBS treatment-support is available here?Paul


----------



## Sydney11 (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm canadian...but not west coast!


----------



## herman (Jul 6, 2002)

Sorry Sydney, I meant to ask that question of respondents generally.Paul


----------



## Burton73 (Mar 11, 2002)

Im from BC. Originally the coast, now the Okanagan.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

hey--i haven't checked back in a while. looks like we have lots of islanders! but i guess it's just me and star on the mainland. it's sooooo hot out here right now. it makes me nauseous! but i guess i complain just as much when it's raining!taker easy,midge


----------



## 123abc (Nov 5, 2001)

I'm a vancouverite!


----------



## pgsaffold (Aug 14, 2002)

100% BC born and raised


----------



## Pachacuti (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi, I just stumbled accross this site today. I am from the greater Vancouver area (Langley).


----------



## pgsaffold (Aug 14, 2002)

I'm also from the langley area


----------



## Lins (Aug 24, 2002)

I moved from Vancouver 10 yrs ago. Now I live in the Okanagan.


----------



## Rhetana (May 14, 2000)

Hi - I'm not a young adult, but I noticed the post and thought I'd chime in. I'm from the lower mainland.







And I should add that there's two more "oldies" from Vancouver - Silver and Spirit.


----------



## DaniB (Sep 5, 2002)

Ive just come from 6 weeks holiday there...Im from the UK tho, I love Vancouver! We stayed at the army reserve base in Jericho Beach and had a wicked time...Everyone is so nice n polite and a few fit men! Went clubbing and to some bars there but the only problem is the choice of drinks isnt what Im used to ie. Smirnoff ice has more in a bottle and has a lot higher percentage volume of alcohol! Now considering Im not really supposed to be drinking.....whoops!Just thought Id contribute that little bit about Vancouver!Oh and we did the tourist thing in Victoria as well, but victoria is too much like an old age London!.DaniXXX


----------



## Mac_Bug (Sep 11, 2002)

me http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=029584#000000


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm Canadian, but East Coast. i'm from Southern New Brunswick... any other east coasters? (just a wonder.. did anyone ever do a study on east/west coast and IBS sufferers? maybe it's something about living on the east coast)


----------

